# Roast Iguana



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Just watched "Dual Survival" with Cody and Dave on TV today. Cody caught an Iguana with a noose (in Belize) out of a tree, and they roasted it. Looked good actually, I love what Cody Lundin said at the end of the show, "I don't give a damn how prepared you are, how bad ass you think you are and what training you have, mother nature is always the boss." Isn't that the truth?! Good show. Cody Lundin and Dave Canterbury, two good ones.

Now, the next show, they are on a mountain peak, glacier in New Zealand and Cody is shoeless as usual. Just ate a Grub, Cody is fishing for EEL in New Zealand. Cool stuff. I like Dave's knots as they're making an EEL fishing rig.

http://www.todayssurvival.com


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Roast Iguana is really good, but it should only be eaten at night since during the day they become very hard to catch, because as the song says "daylight come and iguana go home.... dee oh, deeee oh, daylight come and iguana go home".  :thankyou:


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

HarleyRider said:


> Roast Iguana is really good, but it should only be eaten at night since during the day they become very hard to catch, because as the song says "daylight come and iguana go home.... dee oh, deeee oh, daylight come and iguana go home".  :thankyou:


Love your tag line. I was a guest on the Dr. Prepper Show last night. He's a cool guy.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Harley, you are so hilarious!  (why don't we have one of those smileys rolling on the floor laughing???)


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> "daylight come and iguana go home.... dee oh, deeee oh, daylight come and iguana go home".  :thankyou:


Oh HarleyRider....why are you doing this to me?? Now I have another song stuck in my head!


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm down with eating reptiles. I've had turtle and alligator, can't imagine iguana could be that much different. rofl reminds me of that scene in The Waterboy where Bobby's mom puts a big plate of roasted swamp gators on a plate in front of his girlfriend


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Oh HarleyRider....why are you doing this to me?? Now I have another song stuck in my head!


 The best is yet to come.... wait for it!!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*With apologies to the movie "Rescue Rangers"...*

You know, cookin' up reptiles, mammals, and other things for vittles brings to mind a song...  ... sung to the tune "Home On The Range"...  ...

Home, home on the range.... where the critters are bound up in chains.... well, I cut through their sides, and I skin off their hides, and the next day I do it again....  

There you go, mdprepper, another song to get stuck in your head!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn you Harley ... I just spit coffee all over my keyboard!!!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm really loving Dual Survival right now. No shoes? Ouch.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

HarleyRider what are we going to do with you????

If I find myself singing that while I am doing my dishes tonight, I will be thinking mean things about you!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*Maybe this will help.......*



mdprepper said:


> HarleyRider what are we going to do with you????
> 
> If I find myself singing that while I am doing my dishes tonight, I will be thinking mean things about you!


How about this, sung to the tune "Ticket To Ride":

She's got a chicken to ride.... she's got a chicken to riiiiiide.... she's got a chicken to ride, and it's in my hair!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*I think I'd better hide....*

By the way, mdprepper, I just noticed that you live in Maryland, so.......... 

Mary had a little land, little land, little land; Mary had a little land where all the preppers go.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyRider, I'm going to buy a can of Dr. Pepper today and drink a toast to you!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> HarleyRider, I'm going to buy a can of Dr. Pepper today and drink a toast to you!


Thanks, gypsysue. :2thumb: Enjoy!!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:gaah::gaah::gaah: HarleyRider you have way too much time on your hands!

Were your ears burning last night? I was washing my dishes and making some hamburger rolls last night and my husband asked me what I was humming. After calling you some bad names, I sang it for him. He just shook his head and walked away. :dunno:

Thank you for the new songs to be stuck in my head. 

GypsySue- enjoy your Dr. Pepper. Me, I believe I will have to taste test my plum liqueur to get the songs to stop going through my brain:beercheer:!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*Especially for mdprepper and gypsysue...*

It just fills me with joy that you enjoyed my songs.  By the way, I also know how to cook.  Here is one of my favorite recipes:

*HarleyRider's Baked Stuffed Turkey*

10-20 lb. turkey
1 cup melted butter
1 cup stuffing (Pepperidge Farm is good)
1 cup uncooked popcorn (ORVILLE REDENBACHER'S LOW FAT)
Salt/pepper to taste
__________________________________
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Brush turkey well with melted butter, salt, and pepper. Fill cavity with stuffing and popcorn. 
Place in baking pan with the neck end toward the back of the oven. Listen for the popping sounds. 
When the turkey's ass blows the oven door open and the turkey flies across the room, it is done.

Place on platter, slice and serve.

(I'll bet you didn't think I knew how to cook!!) ​


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Sounds wonderful! Can "iguana" be substituted for the turkey? 

We ate at Dairy Queen today. They didn't have Dr. Pepper but I drank a Root Beer in your honor!

Here's a variation of an old song for you: (I get a kick out of it, anyway!)

Take me out to the ball game,
Take me out to the crowd.
Buy me some peanuts and cracker jacks,
Hot dogs and burgers and wonderful snacks.
I root, root, root for a root beer,
Nothin' takes quite the same!
So it's Eat! Eat! Eat when you're out
At the old ball game!

Take me out to the ball game,
Take me out to the fun!
Strike-outs and sliders and homeruns are nice,
But they only give me an apetite.
So it's "Hip-hooray" for a pizza,
Isn't that why everyone came?
"Give us Corn dogs and Peanuts and Candy", they shout
At the ole ball game!

Let's eat out at the ball game,
Let's go eat in the stands.
We'll fill up on popcorn with butter on top,
Then ice cream and snow cones and soda pop.
Oh, I root, root, root for the home team,
Win or lose, it's the same,
Cause I always go home with a big stomach ache
From the ole ball game!!!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Et Tu GypsySue??

I swear yall are trying to make me insane. 
Oh well, I guess that is what family does to you!:flower:


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

E X C E L L E N T, gypsysue!! :congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:

Just wait til you see what I will do with this song.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Dean said:


> I'm really loving Dual Survival right now. No shoes? Ouch.


 I wonder if he realizes that no one would laugh at him if he at least wore sandals made from old tires. even the cave men were putting something on their feet.macho is one thing, stupid is another. I tried not wearing shoes around here for a couple yrs,even tended the bees,animals with no shoes. after about 2 yrs, I wound up with bone spurs on both feet, two broken toes on my rt ft just by stubbing it on a chair. It took me about 2 more yrs to heal the toes and get rid of the bone spurs.

like the guy who kept running because it was healthy for his heart, i think he died of a heart attack.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I swear yall are trying to make me insane.
> Oh well, I guess that is what family does to you!:flower:


That's what family's for! We love ya, insanity and all!  

Can't wait to see what Harley does next! :scratch


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*The old ball game....*

Don't go out to the ballgame,
Don't get stuck in the crowds;
Five dollar peanuts and six dollar beer,
Anyone who'd pay those prices is queer;
So I'll watch the game on my sofa,
In front of my big-screen TV;
I'll be cool and comfortable,
Watching the game for free!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Harley, I totally love it! That's great!:congrat:

Great logic, too!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Can't wait to see what Harley does next! :scratch


 You are not supposed to encourage him!!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> You are not supposed to encourage him!!!


Oops! Er...Harleyrider! Don't you have something better to do???!!! (um...I hope not!  )

:ignore:


----------

